# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Mitfahrgelegenheit zum Worldcup nach Klitmller !!!

## romanso

Hi,
ich fahre am Freitag,den 9.Sept. 2011 mit `m Surfmobil zum Worlcup von Dsseldorf nach Klitmller, Rckfahrt am Sonntag,den 18.Sept., Platz noch fr 3 Mitfahrer,evtl.auch mit Surfgepck.
Kosten :Hin u Rckfahrt,pro Person 75,-euro
Nur Hinfahrt 40,- euro 

Bei Interesse bitte mail an r.peiffer@gmx.de

----------


## Seppel

schreib mal noch wo du startest, ich glaube das ist fr viele noch ganz interessant

Gru

Seppel

----------


## romanso

Danke Seppel, hab`s grade gendert...uups, hab`s einfach bersehen!!Lg

----------

